# Wireless Router Suggestions



## AttiTech (Feb 21, 2011)

Just upgraded my internet from AT&T to Xfinity.
Jumped from 6mbps to 22mbps and the router I was using works with the Xfinity but degrades my signal so much it's pointless to have it connected. That being said, I'd like some suggestions on wireless routers to use in the home that aren't to terribly expensive (e.g. Over $90).

-Atti


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"AttiTech" said:


> Just upgraded my internet from AT&T to Xfinity.
> Jumped from 6mbps to 22mbps and the router I was using works with the Xfinity but degrades my signal so much it's pointless to have it connected. That being said, I'd like some suggestions on wireless routers to use in the home that aren't to terribly expensive (e.g. Over $90).
> 
> -Atti


I've been satisfied with my Linksys WRT400N. It supports simultaneous dual band N, though I loaded dd-wrt on it instead of using the stock firmware. However I haven't really tested range, though it does work on my deck.


----------



## tiger123 (Feb 10, 2007)

AttiTech said:


> Just upgraded my internet from AT&T to Xfinity.
> Jumped from 6mbps to 22mbps and the router I was using works with the Xfinity but degrades my signal so much it's pointless to have it connected. That being said, I'd like some suggestions on wireless routers to use in the home that aren't to terribly expensive (e.g. Over $90).
> 
> -Atti


It's going to be difficult to get a good, solid, reliable, dependable connection with a router under $90. Trust me, I have been down that path before. It is quite amazing to me that we spend hundreds maybe even thousands of dollars on our HT gear only to try to save money buying a router that is the "Brains" of the entire Wireless/Wired home. As I said earlier, this is not a slam against you as I have done the same thing.

Do yourself a favor. I just upgraded my router to an Apple Airport Extreme. I can not say enough good things about this router. I too have AT&T with 6mps. I have owned the Airport Extreme for over one month now and have NOT had to reset either the Extreme or the AT&T router. This was not the case with my previous routers. I actually had a paperclip sitting next to my router to reset it which was at least two to three times per month. What a pain. So far, that is no longer the case with the Extreme. Yes, it cost $165-$180, but what you do get is a solid, reliable, dependable connection. I have an Xbox360, PS3, 4 wireless laptops, Netflix, BD Live, Internet connected AV Receiver. The Extreme handles them all with absolutely no problems whatsoever.

Good luck.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

dpeters recommendation is a good one. There is also the Cisco E2000 as well, which does dual-band Wireless-N. In any case, I would recommend installing DD-WRT firmware to replace the Linksys firmware. You will end up with a much more stable router.

If you don't care about 5Ghz Wireless-N, check out the Linksys WRT160N. You can get it refurbished on Amazon for under $40. With the DD-WRT firmware, I have yet to need to reset it and get terrific coverage.

- Merg


----------



## AttiTech (Feb 21, 2011)

The actual use of the wireless isn't really anything I'm hard set on as for right now. I should have stated that earlier. Actually, the only time it's really even used is when friends bring their laptops over, their Xbox 360s or my wife and I connect our phones to it. All of those are done on a very rare basis. It's more or less like we're using the router as a multiswitch. Our PC, 360, and BluRay all hard wired to the router because it's all connected to the same tv. 
Looking into the future would be a smarter investment because the strength isn't much of an issue now anyways. I live in a fairly small apartment (Living Room is Only 11x11 with a Sliding Glass door, so one wall is obsolete for use) and the router I use now gets the job done, but when trying something like my wife and I connecting both our 360 accounts on Xbox Live to play Black Ops on the same 360 it disconnects us constantly. 
I've always wanted a cisco router because from what I've heard, they are top notch and fairly inexpensive if you do your research on pricing. Does that help narrow anything down or open any other suggestions?


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

The Merg mentioned the Cysco E2000, I have it's little brother, the E1000 and it has very good range and has been solid. Compusa/Tiger Direct has a big inventory of factory refurbs for about $40.00.


----------



## AttiTech (Feb 21, 2011)

davring said:


> The Merg mentioned the Cysco E2000, I have it's little brother, the E1000 and it has very good range and has been solid. Compusa/Tiger Direct has a big inventory of factory refurbs for about $40.00.


I love me some factory refurbs =D Cheap and just as good from my experiences. I'll look into that. Much appreciated everyone! If you all still have suggestions I'm open!

-Atti


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

D-Link DIR 655 is still the best wireless router I've used.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

The Merg said:


> dpeters recommendation is a good one. There is also the Cisco E2000 as well, which does dual-band Wireless-N. In any case, I would recommend installing DD-WRT firmware to replace the Linksys firmware. You will end up with a much more stable router.
> 
> If you don't care about 5Ghz Wireless-N, check out the Linksys WRT160N. You can get it refurbished on Amazon for under $40. With the DD-WRT firmware, I have yet to need to reset it and get terrific coverage.
> 
> - Merg


Not all WRT160N routers are compatible with DD-WRT (my WRT160Nv2 is not and I need to reset it at least monthly.


----------



## kiknwing (Jun 24, 2009)

Shades228 said:


> D-Link DIR 655 is still the best wireless router I've used.


I will have to second that motion.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

bobnielsen said:


> Not all WRT160N routers are compatible with DD-WRT (my WRT160Nv2 is not and I need to reset it at least monthly.


True, but the one that is for sale on Amazon as a refurb is a v1. At least, everyone I've ordered (and I've ordered multiple) has been a v1.

- Merg


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

AttiTech said:


> The actual use of the wireless isn't really anything I'm hard set on as for right now. I should have stated that earlier. Actually, the only time it's really even used is when friends bring their laptops over, their Xbox 360s or my wife and I connect our phones to it. All of those are done on a very rare basis. It's more or less like we're using the router as a multiswitch. Our PC, 360, and BluRay all hard wired to the router because it's all connected to the same tv.
> Looking into the future would be a smarter investment because the strength isn't much of an issue now anyways. I live in a fairly small apartment (Living Room is Only 11x11 with a Sliding Glass door, so one wall is obsolete for use) and the router I use now gets the job done, but when trying something like my wife and I connecting both our 360 accounts on Xbox Live to play Black Ops on the same 360 it disconnects us constantly.
> I've always wanted a cisco router because from what I've heard, they are top notch and fairly inexpensive if you do your research on pricing. Does that help narrow anything down or open any other suggestions?





AttiTech said:


> I love me some factory refurbs =D Cheap and just as good from my experiences. I'll look into that. Much appreciated everyone! If you all still have suggestions I'm open!
> 
> -Atti


If that's the case, take a look at the WRT160N refurbed at Amazon. Here is the one I've ordered... $30 with free shipping...

http://www.amazon.com/Cisco-Linksys...AYAM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1301545014&sr=8-1

- Merg


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

bobnielsen said:


> (my WRT160Nv2 is not and I need to reset it at least monthly.


Which just shows how stable of a product the DD-WRT firmware really is. I have yet to reset my main router due to issues. It's only been reset when I've had to unplug it do to moving stuff around and that is not very often. The last time was November.

- Merg


----------



## 1980ws (Mar 18, 2008)

Buffalo AirStation WHR-HP-G54.

Very happy.


----------



## AttiTech (Feb 21, 2011)

Hands down best replies I've ever had from a post. Much appreciated everyone.


----------



## sideswipe (Dec 4, 2008)

im currently using the E3000 & just use the factory firmware, been using for 2months & no resets yet, very stable, was $140 when bought replaced a $60 Belkin N router which was junk in my opinion, reset every 3 - 5 days & would cause lag/delays even on hardwired connections


----------



## AttiTech (Feb 21, 2011)

The Merg said:


> If that's the case, take a look at the WRT160N refurbed at Amazon. Here is the one I've ordered... $30 with free shipping...
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Cisco-Linksys...AYAM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1301545014&sr=8-1
> 
> - Merg


Reading the reviews, everyone said it was an awful router unless you install the open source software. Any links on how to do this for future reference if I go with this model? Never done it before , Also are all the routers for higher speed connections, like around the 22+ range?


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

AttiTech said:


> Reading the reviews, everyone said it was an awful router unless you install the open source software. Any links on how to do this for future reference if I go with this model? Never done it before , Also are all the routers for higher speed connections, like around the 22+ range?


http://www.dd-wrt.com

Just about any router these days does at least 100 Mbps ethernet (some do 1000). N wireless speed should be fine.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

AttiTech said:


> Reading the reviews, everyone said it was an awful router unless you install the open source software. Any links on how to do this for future reference if I go with this model? Never done it before , Also are all the routers for higher speed connections, like around the 22+ range?


I just read the instructions for upgrading my WRT54GS to this new firmware, and after pages of warnings about the router being neutered, and getting bricked, and having to preload a custom version of the manufacturers software before even trying to load the open source software, several more warnings, and suggestions to go buy a new router, I just closed the window and will reboot my router once a month when it crashes. WAY to much to worry about without having a spare router handy, in which case, I wouldnt need to upgrade my old one.


----------



## AttiTech (Feb 21, 2011)

bobnielsen said:


> http://www.dd-wrt.com
> 
> Just about any router these days does at least 100 Mbps ethernet (some do 1000). N wireless speed should be fine.


Pretty much at all times there will be a 360 connected to live, a computer probably downloading something and using FB/Youtube, a Android Comet browsing google/gamefly queue, and a laptop in the adjacent apartment downloading. I'm leaning towards the Linksys WRT400N. From the reviews it seems to be a solid and reliable router and I've decided I might as well not be a cheap skate and just fork out anything below $170. Anyone want to give a good personal review on it? I'll read reviews but some are so mixed I have to take them with a grain of salt it seems.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

The warnings are just warnings. If you can follow directions and download the correct build, it's no problem.

I've done a half-dozen different brands of a couple dozen models. Never a problem.

It's really worth it.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Well, I decided to upgrade to Gigabit wired/N wireless, since my switch is already gigabit, and my new laptop is N, and the linksys is only G. Ive had great success with the Netgear gigabit switch, so checking the reviews, I narrowed the router down to the Netgear WNR3500L-100NAS which is designed to be loaded with DD-WRT, and has gigabit lan, and NAS capability.

Reviews seem good from those that know what they are doing, and only complaints seem to be from a few about range (not an issue in my location).

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage...p=&qp=&list=n&iht=y&usc=All+Categories&ks=960

Gonna have to bone up on security, as I am not familiar with setting up WPA2 or any of that stuff (still using WEP). Should keep me busy this weekend.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

AttiTech said:


> Just upgraded my internet from AT&T to Xfinity.
> Jumped from 6mbps to 22mbps and the router I was using works with the Xfinity but degrades my signal so much it's pointless to have it connected. That being said, I'd like some suggestions on wireless routers to use in the home that aren't to terribly expensive (e.g. Over $90).
> 
> -Atti


My suggestion would be the Motorola SB6580.

It's a DOCSIS 3.0 cable modem and router all in one. It has 4 ethernet ports and 2 wireless networks (1 primary and 1 guest) and works fantastically 
It may be a little more than what you want to spend (They run about $129) but if you are renting a modem from Comcrap at $4.00 a month, you would pay for the difference in just over 6 months.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Went and got the Netgear WNR3500L-100NAS from Best Buy, got it home, hooked it up to the laptop with a lan cable, installed both DD-WRT patches, set up WPA2 security, entered all the specific data from the Linksys, swapped it out, and it worked right off. Laptop connected up wirelessly with no issues, and all the home networked stuff with dedicated IPs all continued working. So far so good. Getting 11MB/S transfer from the server to the laptop using wireless N, while I am getting 11.5MB/S from the server to the desktop hardwired with a 100 port. Havent tested the gigabit transfer rate hardwired, but HD video streams great to the laptop from the server.

It will take me a month to figure out what all those settings on DD-WRT do


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

fluffybear said:


> My suggestion would be the Motorola SB6580.
> 
> It's a DOCSIS 3.0 cable modem and router all in one. It has 4 ethernet ports and 2 wireless networks (1 primary and 1 guest) and works fantastically
> It may be a little more than what you want to spend (They run about $129) but if you are renting a modem from Comcrap at $4.00 a month, you would pay for the difference in just over 6 months.


While that modem is decent you're locking yourself into 1 technology, cable internet, with it. His router will work if he ever goes to DSL or another technology. Also with dd-wrt he can setup that router as a wireless access point. So he has more options. All in ones are good for some situations but they do limit your options and flexibility alot.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Davenlr said:


> Went and got the Netgear WNR3500L-100NAS from Best Buy, got it home, hooked it up to the laptop with a lan cable, installed both DD-WRT patches, set up WPA2 security, entered all the specific data from the Linksys, swapped it out, and it worked right off. Laptop connected up wirelessly with no issues, and all the home networked stuff with dedicated IPs all continued working. So far so good. Getting 11MB/S transfer from the server to the laptop using wireless N, while I am getting 11.5MB/S from the server to the desktop hardwired with a 100 port. Havent tested the gigabit transfer rate hardwired, but HD video streams great to the laptop from the server.
> 
> It will take me a month to figure out what all those settings on DD-WRT do


Most settings you really won't ever need to deal with. dd-wrt is actually some very high level software when you get into it. I would recommend not really messing with a lot if it without doing some research. In fact the best motto is if it's working well leave it alone. If you find smoething you need to do then I would look into it.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Shades228 said:


> While that modem is decent you're locking yourself into 1 technology, cable internet, with it. His router will work if he ever goes to DSL or another technology. Also with dd-wrt he can setup that router as a wireless access point. So he has more options. All in ones are good for some situations but they do limit your options and flexibility alot.


I have to disagree with you. If he were to go with the SB6580, He would OWN the modem thus saving the $4.00 to $5.00 a month fee for modem rental and is free to sell the modem when and if he ever decides he wants to go back to DSL. If the OP were to go with Xfinity's Extreme 50/100 service, he would not have to obtain a new modem (at possibly a higher rental fee) from Xfinity as the SB6580 already supports speeds in excess of that.

FYI, With the SB6580, he has the ability to hook his existing router up as a wireless access point as well.

I have no objection to the dd-wrt and agree it is a good router but in this case the overall cost savings (in modem rental fee's) IMHO make the SB6580 the best choice.


----------



## AttiTech (Feb 21, 2011)

You all have very valid points. Well only thing left to ask, and I feel silly for asking this, how would I use another router as an access point? Would all I have to do is connect one to my modem, the other to a computer somewhere in the house and it would pick up and send out a signal? Never done it before or knew anyone who had.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

To use another router as an access point, turn off DHCP and connect via a LAN port. Don't use the WAN port.

Use the same SSID, change to another frequency.

Another good feature of DD-WRT is the 'Virtual' SSID . . . you can set up multiple wireless configurations - say, one WEP and one WPA2 to aid in your transition from WEP to WPA2.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

dennisj00 said:


> To use another router as an access point, turn off DHCP and connect via a LAN port. Don't use the WAN port.


Although DD-WRT firmware has the ability to turn the WAN port into a LAN port. In that case, you can then use the WAN port to connect back to your router, which will still leave you 4 open ports for devices (to go along with any wireless devices).

- Merg


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

That's a good feature of dd-wrt. . . along with changing a router to a bridge and in general more info about your network and it's performance.l


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

The Merg - or anyone... I hate this hacker stuff. OK, booted up my linux cd, and partitioned a 1GB drive in three ext3 partitions, 250MB, 16MB, The rest. Copied Samba2-USB to it, and set the DD-WRT settings per the guides. I can FTP to the root directory on the router, but it does not see the data partition, or show up anywhere on the windows network like it is supposed to. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

fluffybear said:


> I have to disagree with you. If he were to go with the SB6580, He would OWN the modem thus saving the $4.00 to $5.00 a month fee for modem rental and is free to sell the modem when and if he ever decides he wants to go back to DSL. If the OP were to go with Xfinity's Extreme 50/100 service, he would not have to obtain a new modem (at possibly a higher rental fee) from Xfinity as the SB6580 already supports speeds in excess of that.
> 
> FYI, With the SB6580, he has the ability to hook his existing router up as a wireless access point as well.
> 
> I have no objection to the dd-wrt and agree it is a good router but in this case the overall cost savings (in modem rental fee's) IMHO make the SB6580 the best choice.


He could do this anyways by getting a Motorola 6120 (which I have) and then do the same thing. The difference is if he sold his modem he still has a router to use with his new service. Again your solution isn't bad it's just not as flexible.

Just an FYI Newegg is running the 6120 on sale right now for $79.99.


----------



## AttiTech (Feb 21, 2011)

dennisj00 said:


> To use another router as an access point, turn off DHCP and connect via a LAN port. Don't use the WAN port.
> 
> Use the same SSID, change to another frequency.
> 
> Another good feature of DD-WRT is the 'Virtual' SSID . . . you can set up multiple wireless configurations - say, one WEP and one WPA2 to aid in your transition from WEP to WPA2.


No idea what you're talking about with this one. Haven't set up an access point before so what would I do? Say I'm using a 360 in another room of the house. Plug the power cable into the wall, turn of DCHP, and connect the 360 with a ethernet cable to one of the ports on the router and done?


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

AttiTech said:


> No idea what you're talking about with this one. Haven't set up an access point before so what would I do? Say I'm using a 360 in another room of the house. Plug the power cable into the wall, turn of DCHP, and connect the 360 with a ethernet cable to one of the ports on the router and done?


Basically you can buy a cheap wireless router and then turn it into an access point using dd-wrt. So if you had your 360 in a room without ethernet to your main router you could install a router in that room. Configure it to be an access point instead and then connect your xbox to it as well as anything else in the room. It also extends your wireless network by giving an access point in that room.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Yes, any router can be used in that mode as an access point only -- set the same ssid, chose another frequency from the other units.

The 'virtual' mode lets you define other ssids with a different security setting. . . so you could support b/g mode with WEP for older items and G (or N if the router supports N) with WPA2 for newer clients.


----------

